# Alton Brown Special



## biologyguy (Aug 19, 2011)

My mom gave me a $50 gift card to Home Depot.  I decided I needed another smoker, so I looked around the internet and found an Alton Brown video on this home-build.  I place an 18.5 inch grill between the two pots.  I have used this smoker for rib roast, pastrami, ribs, and turkey legs.  It is the poor-mans version of the green egg, holding temperature really well.  Scroll to the bottom to see the first rib roast I smoked in this contraption.

Two terracotta pots...








An electric burner is in the bottom beneath the pie plate.  The grill is used to support a liquid pan...







I had to drill out the bottom hole a little to get the cord end through.  The burner has an adjustable control that I set at medium high.  The expense was in the terracotta pots, so if you have some laying around or you can score them in a garage sale, you can make this smoker for under $30.













Here is the first smoked rib roast after 5.5 hours.!!!


----------



## rhinton82 (Aug 27, 2011)

That's awesome. I've thought about building one of these too


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 27, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!

Great looking smoker & great looking roast too!


----------



## daggerdoggie (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks like you had great results.  Personally, I enjoy Alton Brown's show.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 27, 2011)

Great job on the AB smoker, and the beautiful Rib Roast !!!

Welcome,

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Aug 27, 2011)

What do you have for an exhaust  vent on the top?


----------



## bratrules (Aug 27, 2011)

thats cool!!!! also that rib roast looks killer!!


----------



## biologyguy (Aug 27, 2011)

rbranstner,

I actually place an 18.5" grill between the two pots that vents around the circumference.  There is a hole in the bottom of the pots that I run the power cord through at the bottom, and vent out of on top.

B-Guy


----------

